# photography thread - post your photos!



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i know a lot of us enjoy photography so i figured i would make a mega-thread for anyone to post anything they've taken, whether they think it's amature, okay, great, awesome, silly, etc.

i'll start.

took these last spring. i like them.



























took these in amsterdam at night. the canals and streets look amazing at night.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Very nice, nothing-to-fear. I especially like the first one and the one with the handlebars. And the last one with the sign is cool too. 

Awesome idea for a thread, btw! I doubt I would ever post a thread for my own pictures, but I might post some in here later. I have some neat ones that I took at Alcatraz.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

That last one's crazy.


----------



## Zellkai (Nov 12, 2007)

Great work! I especially like the night ones.

My photos:


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

OK, here are a few of mine:

Male Common blue damselfly









Migrant hawker dragonflies (mating wheel). 









Male wolf spider.









Newly emerged common darter with exuvium (larval skin)









Old tree. Bradgate park leicestershire. (it was the most interesting looking tree I could find)









cornfield and storm clouds.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

wow, love the ones of the birds, Chocobo Dragon. and those look amazing refined_rascal, i really love the last one especially.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Random favorites


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

^those are lovely!

yay, i'm glad people are posting their pictures.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

nothing_to_fear, I love those Amsterdam pics!

A few of mine.





































Do you folks have Flickr pages? Flickr is greatness.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Ha! I'd forgotten I had a Flickr account. it's been a long time since I've uploaded onto that site. So I've just uploaded a few more pics to make up for lost time:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kudesai1971


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

refined_rascal said:


> Ha! I'd forgotten I had a Flickr account. it's been a long time since I've uploaded onto that site. So I've just uploaded a few more pics to make up for lost time:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kudesai1971


ursa major looks great.  i took some pics of the stars last summer.. they look nowhere close as good as that does but maybe i'll post them.

here's my flickr.. haven't posted any in a while. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tombstoneblues/


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Cool pictures. Makes me wish i had a decent camera, though i bet my photos would all suck >_>


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow you all have fantastic photos!!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Meee said:


> ...i bet my photos would all suck >_>


 How do you know?


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I guess i don't. Someone give me a camera and we'll find out


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Love the photos. Nice thread.

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow, really great photos guys! How do you get your pictures to come out so crisp?? What camera are you guys using?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I few from Alcatraz.
[attachment=1:ec58842o]100_0437.JPG[/attachment:ec58842o]
[attachment=2:ec58842o]100_0433.JPG[/attachment:ec58842o]
[attachment=0:ec58842o]100_0455.JPG[/attachment:ec58842o]


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

...
[attachment=2:1ugfh0o5]100_0456.JPG[/attachment:1ugfh0o5]
[attachment=0:1ugfh0o5]100_0505.JPG[/attachment:1ugfh0o5]
[attachment=1:1ugfh0o5]100_0475.JPG[/attachment:1ugfh0o5]


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

...
[attachment=2:22xkr04i]100_0507.JPG[/attachment:22xkr04i]
[attachment=1:22xkr04i]100_0527.JPG[/attachment:22xkr04i]
[attachment=0:22xkr04i]recreationYard.jpg[/attachment:22xkr04i]


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

A few pictures I took yesterday (saturday) at my local nature reserve.[attachment=0:23rnm1nc]IMG_9515 (1)Reeds.jpg[/attachment:23rnm1nc]


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

...and these.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW!!

BEAUTIFUL PICTURES EVERYONE!!

I especially love the black and white nature photos.


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

wow...pretty awesome pictures everyone!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

A nice and rather dramatic sunset.[attachment=0:10hyrobm]a view from my window.jpg[/attachment:10hyrobm]


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

You guys are all really talented. The pictures are beautiful.

I don't have the skill or knowledge to take pictures like the others in this thread, but I have some pictures that I really like. I hope you enjoy them, even if they aren't of the same quality...

Here is the city hall in Hannover, Germany:









Here is a shot of a bombed-out church that was hit during World War I in Hannover.









Here is a shot of the Oker River in Braunschweig, Germany:









A bridge over the Main River in Frankfurt am Main, Germany:









A skyscraper in Frankfurt am Main, Germany:









A statue of Elisabeth von Thuringen near Nuremberg, Germany:









A forest near Nuremberg, Germany:









From the "Marriage Carousal" in Nuremberg, Germany:









Nuremberg at night:









At a bar in Marburg, Germany:









The castle in Marburg, Germany:









Sixteenth century beer steins imported from China:









St. Marien's Church in Marburg, Germany:









The Berliner Dom in Berlin, Germany:









Schloss Charlottenburg in Berlin, Germany:









Anyway, sorry if these suck.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

There's a few photo's I've taken that I'm pretty pleased with, animals are my favourite subject to photograph





































Amy's X-mas shot


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

cat001 said:


> There's a few photo's I've taken that I'm pretty pleased with, animals are my favourite subject to photograph


Amazing photos...how do you get colors so vivid in outdoor scenes like this? The colors always look so washed out in any of my outdoor pics. Is it a white balance problem or maybe the lens? I've tried to adjust white balance settings but they still look like crap ha.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

either/or said:


> Amazing photos...how do you get colors so vivid in outdoor scenes like this? The colors always look so washed out in any of my outdoor pics. Is it a white balance problem or maybe the lens? I've tried to adjust white balance settings but they still look like crap ha.


It can be a combination of things, white balance can be one, poor lighting, insufficient contrast, lens quality, etc. For some shots I use a polarising filter to help reduce haze, I also shoot in RAW and manually adjust corrections myself on computer (highlight and shadow adjustment, contrast, saturation and vibrance, colour balance, white balance etc) rather than let the in-built camera software do it. It's more effort but you can get better results. Bright lighting definitely helps with colour too, very hard to get an image to pop in low light or on a cloudy day. Golden hour (sunset, sunrise) are a great time to photograph as you get a nice orange, low light.


----------

